# Militärhistorisches Museum Flugplatz Berlin-Gatow aka the Luftwaffenmuseum



## nuuumannn (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi Guys, photos taken at the Luftwaffenmuseum in 2019 when travel was a thing. Got round to editing these during semester break.

OV-10; the LW used these as target tugs. Great machine.





Gatow 07

The LW was a prolific user of the "Gina". This two-seater G.91 T/3 is one of three on display at the museum.




Gatow 21

Il-28.




Gatow 35

Canadair Sabre.




Gatow 45

MiG Tails.




Gatow 68

This Egyptian Air Force Su-20 is a long way from home.




Gatow 69

MiG-23BN.




Gatow 94

DDR navy Rhino.




Gatow 99

Goring's Go-Fund-Me air force.




Gatow 158

Cosplay Spanish Heinkel.




Gatow 161

Butcher Bird.




Gatow 175

For a brief time the unified German air force operated former DDR combat types, including the Su-22, Mil-24 and MiG-29, seen here next to a Tornado. The Chipmunk was based at RAF Gatow during the Cold War and was used to patrol the airspace along the Berlin wall, with the backseater photographing the East's activity.




Gatow 193

Awesome wee Bo 105.




Gatow 206

Noratlas, Pembroke and An-26.




Gatow 212

More images here from sunny Berlin: Militärhistorisches Museum Flugplatz Berlin-Gatow

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2021)

Great pics once again Grant and a heck of a collection. Sadly I didn't make it to this museum when I was over there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 16, 2021)

Great pix, Grant!

Especially like the donation cup - it appears that even in Uncle Adolph's utopia, there was a need for security wire to keep the Volk from filching the pfennings!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Apr 16, 2021)

Great shots Grant


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 16, 2021)

I appreciate an AC with handles ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 27, 2021)

Great pictures Grant, thanks for sharing


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2021)

Great shots. Sadly, in my three decades of living in Germany I never made it to this museum. I will have to rectify that on my next trip home to visit my family.


----------

